# SS Koolinda



## Jacqueline Knox (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi I am seeking information on the SS Koolinda which was an coastal ship in Western Australia during the war and post war.
I want some information on her activities in January 1950. thanks


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Heres abit info

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/77130


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Jacqueline,

Welcome aboard Ships Nostalgia.

State Records Office of Western Australia have some info. See http://aeon.sro.wa.gov.au/Investigator/Details/Series_Detail.asp?Id=1671&SearchPage=Item
Don't know, but it may give you a lead in your search.

Dennis.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Jacqueline.

If you serach the National Archives of Australia for Koolinda, it returns 236 hits. Unfortunately, only 5 of them are already scanned and available online:

Evacuation of women and children from Darwin and Papua and New Guinea by SS KOOLINDA (1941-1942)
Incoming passenger list for MV KOOLINDA arriving Fremantle on 1 February 1935
Incoming passenger list for KOOLINDA arriving Geraldton on 26 January 1934
Incoming passenger list for KOOLINDA arriving Fremantle on 27 January 1934
Gene Jack Roubin [Russian - arrived Australia per MV KOOLINDA, c. 1942. Box 186]

This one seems the closest to your specified date, though it's not available online - you would need to order a copy:

Official Log Book of the "Koolinda" [Arrival - 1/2/1950]

You may need to logon as guest and click this a second time for it to work.

Picture Australia has a number of photos of Koolinda.

regards,
Martin


----------



## Big Kezza (Feb 5, 2008)

Jaqueline,
For starters she wasnt a SS she was a MV (Motor Vessel) she sailed between Fremantle and Darwin and all ports in between Geraldton,Carnarvon, Port Hedland Derby and Wyndham carrying all manner of stores equipment for the towns and ports on the return voyage she usuall loaded cattle at Derby destined for Robbs Jetty abattoirs in Fremantle Nor Westers they were called and not very good eating tough as old boots they were i suppose its because they had to walk 60 miles a day for a feed and as wild as all hell the only time they had seen a human being was when they were loaded aboard ship. 
I have been told this story a number of times by different seaman who i was shipmates with during my brief sojurn in the ships of the WASSS.
Apparently as the story goes one of the old scalybacks was telling me that during a cyclone up off the north West coast before WW2 she saved a number of Japanese pearlers and was therefore deemed to be Japanese a shrine a couple of times she had Submarines surface alongside her they identified her and left her alone as did a couple of times she was buzzed by japanese planes she led a very charmed life during WW2. The old scalyback swore on his oath that this was true we were shipmates in another of the WASSS ships the MV Koojarra. I have since heard this same story from a couple shipmates on different SSS ships that i was on. If i can be of any help with any of their other ships dont hesitate. 
Big Kezza


----------



## Jacqueline Knox (Feb 24, 2008)

*MV Koolinda*

Thank you for the information that you have given me.
i have discovered that the trip i am looking for was probably in 1956. The cyclone that they would have gone through came down the west coast following the coast line and then veered inland. I think it was late Jan and Feb. The cyclone did a lot of damage to Carnarvon.

Jackie


----------



## Jacqueline Knox (Feb 24, 2008)

HI again
I am looking for information of ships in cyclones in Western Australian between the years of 1950 to 1961.
Any one who might have been in one between these dates? I felt that 1960 could have been the one but looking at the passenger lists for that ship the Kabbarli, and I am not sure if it is complete My family is not listed.
Perhaps someone out there may have been on that ship or knows of someone who might have. Or perhaps some other trip during a terrific cyclone comming into Carnarvon.

Jackie


----------

